# How to advertise dog walking/ pet sitting



## Bears

Hi, 

Im a dog walker and pet sitter. I have been doing it since July last year and have a few clients already but would like to know how I can get more. I advertise on free directories and have a website. But no idea how else I can advertise has anyone got any advice? 

Thanks

Tracy


----------



## 12jane

do you have ads up in local shops?


----------



## Bears

Hi 

No I havent but that is a great idea I will do that. 

Thanks 
x


----------



## Val001

Get some flyers printed and ask your vet if they will keep a few in their surgery to give out to people. Also if you have any kennels nearby that would be a good place as well.


----------



## kate11

hi, 

word of mouth is best form, def flyers round your area, pet shops, local shops, get friends to take flyers to wk, 

also having a uniform too, then people will know who you are, give flyers when out walking to other owners

hope all goes well
kate n ruby


----------



## dexter

Roger you don't give up do you lmao


----------



## Guest

Magnetic car signs from places like vistaprint, I got 2 (one for each side) that said my name and what I offer (dog walking/walker) and my phone number. I got lots of phone calls saying people had seen my car and are very interested. They are about £8 per sign xx


----------



## welshdoglover

You need to be seen and advertising on a car/van is a must. Its my biggest advert.

Could try Facebook, flyers - the 'telephone calls' from these are quite low, I think for every 1000 you send out, you might get 5 or 6 back. Your van would be seen by everyone and gives a really good professional image


----------



## Polimba

Have you tried Google Places? I get a lot of interest from that, especially if you are offering a local service.


----------



## PreciousPet

Gumtree has been working pretty well for me so far. I get about 3-5 leads from it a week.


----------



## woody10

You can advertise for free on my new website as detailed in my signature below.


----------

